# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  تفاوت نسخه های مختلف 2008 SQL در توسعه برنامه ها

## shgroup

سلام بر عزیزان
سوالم اینه که من به توسعه برنامه های win app مشغول هستم و از اس کیو ال 2008 هم استفاده میکنم(معمولا نسخه standard) حالا سوالم اینه که وقتی برنامه مشتری خاتمه پیدا میکنه و می خواهیم بهش تحویل بدیم بهتره کدام نسخه sql بر روی سیستمش نصب کنیم؟ اصلا تفاوت ورژن های sql 2008 با هم چیه؟ (منظورم نسخه express نیست)
مثلا من شنیدم اگه از SP استفاده می کنیم نمی تونیم نسخه developer رو نصب کنیم ؟! آیا درسته؟
در زیر لیست نسخه های sql 2008 را آوردم در صورت امکان در مورد امکانات هر کدام توضیح مختصری دهید به احتمال فراوان برای بقیه دوستان هم مفید خواهد بود/
متشکرم
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Datacenter Edition
Microsoft  SQL Server 2008 R2 Developer Edition
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2  Enterprise Edition
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Standard Edition
Microsoft  SQL Server 2008 R2 Standard for small Business Edition
Microsoft SQL  Server 2008 R2 Web Edition
Microsoft SQL Server 2008 R2 Workgroup  Edition

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
سال نو شما مبارک.
دوست عزیز نسخه های مختلف معمولا بیشتر در تعداد CPu ها ، میزان Ram که پشتیبانی میکنند و یک سری قابلیتهای خاص باهم تفاوت دارند.
وگرنه همه این نسخه ها اکثر دستورات رو ساپورت میکنند.در این لینک  و این لینک میتوانید کامل تفاوت اونها رو ملاحظه کنید.
برای مشتری هم اگر به صورت تک کاربره کار میکنند میتوانید نسخه Express رو نصب کنید ولی اگر حجم اطلاعات آنها بالا هست و یا روی شبکه کار میکنند میتوانید از نسخه Enterprise استفاده کنید.

----------


## m.webgard

اهمیت پایگاه های داده در جامعه جهانی به ویژه در کشورهای در حال توسعه  همچون ایران بسیار قابل توجه است زیرا اساسا با پیچیدگی هایی سیاسی ، نظامی  ، اقتصادی ، فرهنگی موجود به هیچ عنوان بدون بانک های اطلاعاتی قابل ساده  سازی و تحلیل نمی باشند . 
اگر در یک نگاه بخواهیم پرمخاطب ترین نرم افزار مدیریت بانک های  اطلاعاتی رابطه ای را مورد بررسی قرار دهیم بی شک همه نگاه ها به سمت  Microsoft SQL Server خواهد بود.  
سادگی استفاده از این نرم افزار و همچنین هماهنگی کامل با NET  Platform. ماکروسافت باعث شده تا بیش از 50% از برنامه نویسان و توسعه  دهندگان به این پایگاه داده گرایش پیدا کنند.  
این نرم افزار مجهز به ابزارهای جدیدی برای نظارت و  مدیریت بوده و همچنین مناسب استفاده برای بانک های اطلاعاتی بسیار بزرگ می  باشد و علاوه بر آن در نسخه جدید سرعت کار و سهولت استفاده افزایش چشم گیری  یافته است.  
2008 Microsoft SQL Server دارای نسخه های مختلفی می باشد که هرکدام کارایی ، مخاطبین و قیمت های متفاوتی دارد :  
*SQL Server 2008 Enterprise :*  این نسخه در حقیقت پیشرفته ترین ،  کاملترین ، و گران ترین نسخه از این نرم افزار است . توانایی کار با بانک  های اطلاعاتی بسیار بزرگ ، توانایی انجام پردازش های بسیار زیاد و انجام  تحلیل های پیچیده اطلاعات باعث شده تا شرکت های نرم افزاری برای بانک های  اطلاعاتی که با حجم داده بسیار زیاد سرو کار دارند از این نسخه استفاده  کنند .  
*SQL Server 2008 Standard :* شرکت های متوسط بیشتر از این نسخه استفاده  می کنند یکی به این دلیل که بانک های اطلاعاتی برزگ را پشتیبانی می کند و  دیگری قیمت پایین تر نسبت به نسخه Enterprise است. عدم توانایی این نسخه در  تحلیل های پیچیده دلیل قیمت پایین تر این نسخه نسبت به نسخه Enterprise  است .  
*SQL Server 2008 Workgroup :* یکی از ارزان ترین نسخه ها می باشد و  بیشتر برای شرکت های کوچک و سرویس دهنده های وب مورد استفاده قرار می گیرد .  این نسخه هم به راحتی می تواند به نسخه های Standard و Enterprise ارتقا  پیدا کند .  
*SQL Server 2008 Web :* این نسخه برای اولین باری است که عرضه می شود و  مخاطبین اصلی این نسخه را شرکت های خدمات میزبانی وب تشکیل می دهند . این  نسخه مجهز به ابزارهای بسیار کاربردی برای پشتیبانی از برنامه های کاربردی  گران قیمت و بسیار پیچیده تحت وب است که در سرویس های میزبانی وب به کار می  روند .  
*SQL Server 2008 Developer :* از نام این نسخه می توان دریافت که این  نسخه مخصوص برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان می باشد و به همین دلیل دارای  قیمت پایینی است . این نسخه هیچ تفاوتی با نسخه Enterprise ندارد و تمامی  امکانات آن را دارا می باشد. قیمت پایین این نسخه باعث شده تا بیشتر شرکت  های نرم افزاری که با بانک های اطلاعاتی سرو کار دارند از این نسخه استفاده  کنند . با این کار دیگر لازم نیست که شرکت ها برای انجام عملیات تست و یا  پیش نمایش ملزم به خرید نسخه Enterprise باشد. در صورتی هم که شرکت تصمیم  به عرضه تجاری محصول خود کرد به راحتی می تواند این نسخه را به نسخه  Enterprise ارتقا دهد .  
*SQL Server 2008 Express :* این نسخه به صورت رایگان عرضه می شود. و به  اصطلاح یک نسخه کوچک شده از این نرم افزار می باشد و بطبع این نسخه دارای  امکانات بسیار کمتری نسبت به نسخه های دیگر می باشد . از این نسخه بیشتر  برای آموزش و ساخت برنامه های کوچک تحت دسکتاپ و سرور مورد استفاده قرار می  گیرد که این امر به برنامه نویسان این اجازه رو می دهد که اگر مشغول نوشتن  یک پروژه با یک بانک اطلاعاتی کوچک هستند بتوانند از این نسخه استفاده  کنند .  
در ضمن این نسخه به صورت پیش فرض روی نسخه های Visual Studio 2005 ,  2008 قرار داده شده است و برنامه نویسان این Platform می توانند به راحتی  از این نسخه استفاده کنند.


*        SQL Server 2012 Express Edition محدودیت های زیر را دارد:*

         استفاده حداکثر از 4 هسته CPU یا 1 سوکت.         استفاده از حداکثر 1 گیگابایت رم.         حجم دیتابیس حداکثر می تواند 10 گیگابایت باشد.حداکثر رم مورد استفاده توسط پایگاه داده 1 گیگابایت است.امکان استفاده از SQL Profiler وجود نداردحداکثر سایز هر پایگاه داده 10 گیگابایت است.استفاده از یک CPU (تا قبل از 2008 R2 Express)حداکثر تعداد SQL Server Express instances برروی یک ماشین 16 می باشد.
        این نسخه از دیتابیس SQL Server فقط برای تست و یا توسعه کاربرد دارد و برای سیستم های اجرایی عملا قابل استفاده نمی باشد.


SQL Express یکی از نسخه های SQL Server 2005 می باشد که به عنوان یک سرور ابتدایی و محدود جهت ذخیره ، مدیریت و گزارشگیری اطلاعات به کار می رود. این نرم افزار به عنوان جایگزین MSDE(Microsoft SQL Server Desktop Engine ) عرضه شده و به دلیل دارا بودن ویژگی های متعدد از جمله کاربری آسان مورد توجه کاربران تازه کار و حرفه ای قرار گرفته است. از ویژگی های این نسخه می توان دانلود و نصب رایگان ، مدیریت و کاربری آسان با استفاده از ابزار SQL Server 2005 Management Studio Express ، دسترسی کارآمد به فایل های دیتابیس با استفاده از ویژگی هایی چون stored procedures,Views,Trigger,Curser,.. ، امنیت بالا ، پشتیبانی ساختارهای داده ای XML (XML data type, xquery,XML schema) و یکپارچگی عمیق آن با visual studio 2005 را ذکر کرد که پرداختن به هر کدام از این موارد مفصل و زمانگیر بوده و از بحث ما خارج است.

با توجه به ویژگی های SQL Express ، استفاده از آن به همراه SharePoint در مقیاسهای کوچک انتخاب خوبی است. اما SQL Express دارای محدودیت هایی می باشد که ممکن است نیازهای سازمان را برآورده نکند و در این حالت از نسخ دیگر SQL Server 2005 استفاده می شود.

*برخی از محدودیت های SQL Express شامل :*

* حجم دیتا بیس :* حداکثر حجم پشتیبانی شده در SQL Express برابر با 4GB می باشد. چنانچه حجم داده ها در سازمان شما بیش از این مقدار باشد استفاده از SQL Express امکان پذیر نخواهد بود. در چنین مواردی استفاده از نسخه SQL Server 2005 Workgroup توصیه می شود.در این نسخه محدودیتی از نظر حجم دیتا بیس وجود ندارد.
*حافظه :* SQL Express قابلیت استفاده 1GB از حافظه را دارد. در صورت بالا بودن تعداد کاربران و یا انجام پردازش های سنگین بر روی دیتابیس استفاده از SQL Express امکان پذیر نخواهد بود. در چنین مواردی استفاده از نسخه SQL Server 2005 Workgroup توصیه می شود.در این نسخه دیتابیس سرور می تواند تا 3GB از حافظه را در اختیار خود بگیرد.
*CPU :*  نرم افزار SQL Express قابلیت به کارگیری یک CPU فیزیکی را دارد. چنانچه نیازهای تجاری سازمان توان عملیاتی بیشتری را طلب کند می بایست از نسخ دیگر SQL Server استفاده کنید. به عنوان مثال نسخه Workgroup تا تعداد 2cpu ونسخه Standard تا تعداد 4cpu را به کار می گیرند.
*استفاده در پارک سرور :* چنانچه توپولوژی انتخابی در راهکارتان یک پارک سرور چندتایی باشد امکان دسترسی به SQL Server 2005 Express وجود ندارد و با توجه به نیازهای سازمان باید از نسخ دیگر2005 SQL Server استفاده کنید.( توپولوژی های مطمئن در SharePoint)
*محیط های 64bit :* برای اجرای SQL Express در محیط های 64bit باید از حالت WOW64 استفاده شود.WOW64 نوعی شبیه ساز x86 می باشد که به برنامه های 32bit اجازه اجرا در محیطهای 64bit را می دهد. برای دریافت اطلاعات بیشتر در این زمینه به اینجا مراجعه کنید.

----------

